# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Control 4 Home Automation

## jago

Hi   *Especially directed to our American cousins.* 
Does anybody have any good/bad practical experiences of Control 4 Home Automation system/s? 
I had a play with one in the UK and it seemed pretty good but that was in a showroom environment! 
I'm looking to use it for complete home automation (lights, intercomm, security, media centre, making the wife a coffee) not just the media centre elements.

----------


## president_ltd

most folks in US use X10 in preference.  a fair bit cheaper and a lot more of an 'ecosystem' around multiple vendors with X10 kit.

----------


## jago

Thanks President limited I'm not a fan of x10, too basic we had it in the last place in Cremorne...  
I also need the media streeming capabilites and remote internet access control to spy on the staff when I'm away.lol 
So looking for people that have it (control 4) installed and their thoughts!

----------


## jago

Seems likeControl 4 might be getting my $. If I go with this purchase I will post updates. :2thumbsup:  
 I've been doing as much net research I could and for me unless somebody has bad real world experience I'm going with the press and net nerd reviews" New for 2010 are products from Sony, Pioneer, LG and Panasonic that have Control4 technology built into TVs, Blu-ray players and phones." 
Have a look at the interview Control4 CEO Will West wants one remote to do it all - USATODAY.com

----------


## autogenous

Why use a remote when you can use your I-Phone?

----------


## president_ltd

> Thanks President limited I'm not a fan of x10, too basic we had it in the last place in Cremorne...  
> I also need the media streeming capabilites and remote internet access control to spy on the staff when I'm away.lol

  personally i would stay away from anything that integrated "media streaming" with "home automation".  i'd rather go with best-of-breed of both individually. 
for me, i use mythtv (MythTV, Open Source DVR) today as my PVR.
i combine that with TV guide data via open source Shepherd (Shepherd ? Trac)
all of this runs on a linux PC which also serves as the hub for my home automation, logging of sensor data from alarm system, central store of our music, TV, photos and file storage.
finally it integrates with various random bits & pieces (some X10, some other stuff) and i can stream tv/recordings etc via wifi to iphone today. 
its not everyone's cup of tea, it took a lot of work to integrate it to where i wanted it to be.  no doubt there are turnkey solutions you can buy that do it "all" but my experience is nothing yet "does it all" and by going to one place you end up getting locked into something that doesn't quite do everything you would like it to.

----------


## jago

Hello President Ltd, 
I agree about best of breeds but I'm working a budget of 8-10k to do things which as you know gets eaten up pretty quickly, 
I will have a look at your links but I'm getting funny looks from the wife as I keep playing on the phone ...this site. 
Cheers J :2thumbsup:

----------


## barney118

Jago, still trying to understand all this stuff too. My mate has the Sonos system linked to a media PC server for acess to music and it is sensational and wireless. I am installing cat 5 cables at the moment so trying to understand where and how many per point etc. I also would dig some automation for lighting via a touch pad, i read the smart home mags and AV hub but really a PC soupped up should be able to do most of it just need the right cabling to integrate to the controller. 
I found the control 4 is the top of my list so far but not sure if it will deliver what I really want and that is also access my media centre to any TV/PC.
Still searching but I found this link, I never heard of these guys (from my mag smart home) Avation

----------


## jago

> Jago, still trying to understand all this stuff too. My mate has the Sonos system linked to a media PC server for acess to music and it is sensational and wireless. I am installing cat 5 cables at the moment so trying to understand where and how many per point etc. I also would dig some automation for lighting via a touch pad, i read the smart home mags and AV hub but really a PC soupped up should be able to do most of it just need the right cabling to integrate to the controller. 
> I found the control 4 is the top of my list so far but not sure if it will deliver what I really want and that is also access my media centre to any TV/PC.
> Still searching but I found this link, I never heard of these guys (from my mag smart home) Avation

  Its all down to budget and I'm lucky my little bro has a UK company designing this stuff, right through to large systems >$500k. He's been impressed with Control4 since I told him about it. He uses it for some of the their smaller instalations < $50k mainly becuase it utilises Zigby for wifi,but also its being seen as serious contender at the trade shows. I have no affliation with this company apart from my UK brother now using it in his system designs. Smart Grid: Home area networks: Zigbee beats WiFi in cost, says GE  
Sonos is the way I am going and you should consider the USA as a purchase point before people go on about grey imports etc NO you wont have a warranty but they're almost 60% cheaper and dual voltage, so buyer beware etc. Anyway that will plug in to your router and cover you music ....have  a look at their website videos it will explain in detail.  Sonos - Multi-Room System  click on demo  
Cat 5/6 point thats really up to you... The professionals (I'm definatley not one, lol) on the forum have their suggestions  I have gone with 4 x Cat6 to each wall mounted TV point Coxial I have 2 to each TV point one for ariel other for video. I will not have pay TV in the house so thats enough. I wont use HDMI it's too fragile and I will use the Cat6 instead. Anyway all these cables run back to a central point where they can be connected to the patch panel, router and ultimatley the computer. 
Light switches don't need cat cable run to them as the newer ones are simply wired in place of a normal switch and again using Zigby (wifi) they can be part of your smart home, they're not cheap so use sparringly ...I'm putting  them in  the car port, front foyer and home theatre plus outdoor security as they  range from $60 -$150 a pop not cheap. the carport and foyer can be operated by the wifes and my iphone, a good safety feature. The TV area well one button turns the lights off/down, TV on, Blu ray on etc. 
I will be using Apple TV for my net and video, small cheap and does the trick but I've been using Mac since the late 80's and personally cannot stand PC's but each to their own. 
Now I've run wifi extenders (hotspots) into each ceiling as with the size and shape of the house we have blackspots in the wifi network.... one cat5/6 cable plus a low voltage cable for power is sufficent.  
We are putting in 4 data points in each room NO phone points well only the one to the server room as we don't have a landline, just broadband so  Skpe and mobiles. 
There's also the video intercom which requires Cat cabling I have decided to use 3 x Ipads (once they get video cameras on) to intercom between floors but also as smart controllers for each floor have a look at iPort 
Put as much Cat cabling in to where you think you will have equipment in each  room , runit back to a central point make sure you label carefully and then worry about the system a bit later, use your mate as he can physically show you whats possible with his system especially if he missing something. 
Beers calling :Doh:

----------


## woodbe

We're using Sonos at home. Works really well, can wholeheartedly recommend it. Don't buy their remote, just use iPod Touch or iPhone - as good or better. 
We've also copied our various audio libraries over to a little NAS server - pulls 13 watts! Much better than running a PC or whatever to serve up the music. 
What price do you get Sonos for via US, and where from? I'd probably buy another Zoneplayer if I could find one for a good price! 
woodbe.

----------


## jago

> We're using Sonos at home. Works really well, can wholeheartedly recommend it. Don't buy their remote, just use iPod Touch or iPhone - as good or better. 
> We've also copied our various audio libraries over to a little NAS server - pulls 13 watts! Much better than running a PC or whatever to serve up the music. 
> What price do you get Sonos for via US, and where from? I'd probably buy another Zoneplayer if I could find one for a good price! 
> woodbe.

  
Amazon is your friend unless your name is Assange.... 
I have seen the ZP120 as low as US$398 new on sale.AU$406 plus freight instead of the $900 in Oz, so more like 55% cheaper but still.

----------


## woodbe

> Amazon is your friend unless your name is Assange.... 
> I have seen the ZP120 as low as US$398 new on sale.AU$406 plus freight instead of the $900 in Oz, so more like 55% cheaper but still.

  Thanks for that. Most times, Amazon rejects shipping electronics to Aus, but looks like they ship Sonos.  
ZP90 would be my choice, will have to keep my eye open... 
Michael

----------


## Uncle Bob

> amazon is your friend unless your name is assange....

  lol!

----------


## bigclick_dean

Hey Jago, 
Have you ended up going with Control4? I am in the process of renovating a house I just purchased and will be installing a Control 4 system in conjunction with CBUS lighting. 
Let me know how you go with your system and I will be sure to start a thread with my install progress. 
I stayed away from the C4 lighting system as it is pretty rare here in Aus and I wanted to be able to sell the house with the Cbus system with techs around that can easily service it. 
Will let you know how I go. 
Cheers,
Dean

----------


## jago

I'm sold on it just have to finish off the house before funds will be released...I will go with whatever avaliable light switches that are using a zigby system at the time as we wont be selling this house. I'm  looking to install by October when we get back from USA.

----------


## barney118

Jago before I seal up my walls, I havent seen your photos where you look at putting Ipads for video, did you run 1 cable to the ipad location.
What about speaker wires? 
Also 4 points to a wall mounted tv did you run these low to the ground and not midway up the wall where you put a power point on your pics? I know my TY can take a cable direct so I was thinking of running one half way.

----------


## jago

Sorry Mate  
Been down in Sydney slumming it...lol 
I ran 2 cables to the Ipad points and I will use Sonos so I will not be running speaker cables as speakers in walls and ceilings IMO are difficult to sound proof adjacent areas, ok for single story not for our multis. You can even use Cat cable for speakers but not sure I would. 
I ran all my cables to behind the TV points with each set in their own stud so that there is 150mm gap between both the electrical and data ....have a look at picture, blue cables right of pict cat6 and GPOS left of screen picture http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/do...tml#post830138

----------

